# I started painting when I retired



## flowerchild (Jul 21, 2021)

I've never had the time to get into painting until I retired. Now I'm loving my journey with it. I'll post a few of my favorites. Some of these I did for my two boys.
I started with an Acrylic Pour Swipe technique using paint, floetrol, water, and drops of oil. Uses a lot of paint and makes a huge mess but some of them turned out nice I think.

this flower is blown out after pouring on the paint.




These are swiped backgrounds with image painted in after.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 21, 2021)

These are swipes with images painted as well. For my sons


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 21, 2021)

Then I did some controlled swipes


 A swipe and silhouette, whimsical tree. This one I sold it's called Fohen Winds


Another swipe with the silhouette. I sold one of these as well.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 21, 2021)

Leaving the paint mess behind I painted these
Cabin under Big Sky

Deer by the river

A whimsical faerie silhouette sitting on a swiped mushroom


Cabin in the deep woods


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 21, 2021)

This was painted from a picture my son sent to me of the canal to the lake he lives on.


This is from another photo of my son kayaking on the lake


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2021)

Very nice paintings .. you are so talented!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

I envy such talent... thanks muchly for sharing..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2021)

Love your artwork------Love, Love, Love it!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 21, 2021)

I love looking at art work. I especially love the cabin you painted.


----------



## Lara (Jul 21, 2021)

Woweee!!!  My favorites are your first 5 posted but they're all awesome!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

I am enjoying seeing these! 
Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Colleen (Jul 21, 2021)

I'd say you have a talent and I'm glad you're pursuing it. Love your work. I also took up watercolour after we retired. I enjoy it, too


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2021)

Your work is so lovely!  I too, didn't start painting or sculpting until age 65.  Guess we are late bloomers! 
I love your work!


----------



## Cameron (Jul 21, 2021)

Great stuff.  I love the cabin at night !  I hope you keep it up and its a wonderful idea to paint now that you are retired.   I wish i was as creative


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 21, 2021)

The top flower and middle flower are my faves.

But, I love them all!!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Amazing work!  Love it!  Faves are the first set of swipes, the bottom silhouette, the faerie ...the swipe accents in the last two give them so much interest.  Also love your son's lake.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 21, 2021)

Ditto for me...love them all.  Worked as a commercial artist early in my career and now, retired I find that choosing the medium to use is the main issue with getting started painting again "for fun" and not work.  So much is messy and colored pencils are well "colored pencils"...lol.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 21, 2021)

I have tried my hand at painting using water colors and had a couple that were reasonable, but I had to do them over and over again before I was satisfied. My conclusion was that this was one of the harder things I have ever tried, but I would not have known how difficult it was if I had not tried.

I acquired a lot of respect for "real" artist along the way, and when I go into an art museum now, I am a different spectator than before.

@flowerchild , you are talented.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 21, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I have tried my hand at painting using water colors and had a couple that were reasonable, but I had to do them over and over again before I was satisfied. My conclusion was that this was one of the harder things I have ever tried, but I would not have known how difficult it was if I had not tried.
> 
> I acquired a lot of respect for "real" artist along the way, and when I go into an art museum now, I am a different spectator than before.
> 
> @flowerchild , you are talented.


Similar to something I tried: I took a quilting class and can say the only thing I got out of it was I learned how much I hate to quilt!


----------



## Jules (Jul 21, 2021)

You’re very talented @flowerchild   Thanks for sharing these.  

Only problem with so many lovely pictures is finding the space to display them.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

These are my whimsical Faeries and Tree Spirits

View attachment 174802

Meeting of the TreeSpirits
View attachment 174803

Renewal of the TreeSpirits

View attachment 174804


Jules said:


> You’re very talented @flowerchild   Thanks for sharing these.
> 
> Only problem with so many lovely pictures is finding the space to display them.


Thanks Glad you like them


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I have tried my hand at painting using water colors and had a couple that were reasonable, but I had to do them over and over again before I was satisfied. My conclusion was that this was one of the harder things I have ever tried, but I would not have known how difficult it was if I had not tried.
> 
> I acquired a lot of respect for "real" artist along the way, and when I go into an art museum now, I am a different spectator than before.
> 
> @flowerchild , you are talented.


Thanks, I too admire others who can create something


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Similar to something I tried: I took a quilting class and can say the only thing I got out of it was I learned how much I hate to quilt!


LOLOLOL, I sew as well. I can only do small quilting projects and only the easy ones. I have a respect to those who create those quilts.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Amazing work!  Love it!  Faves are the first set of swipes, the bottom silhouette, the faerie ...the swipe accents in the last two give them so much interest.  Also love your son's lake.


Glad you like them. It means that maybe my ideas on canvas are appreciated. So love that you appreciate them.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Ditto for me...love them all.  Worked as a commercial artist early in my career and now, retired I find that choosing the medium to use is the main issue with getting started painting again "for fun" and not work.  So much is messy and colored pencils are well "colored pencils"...lol.


Ditto back at you. Glad you like my work


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> The top flower and middle flower are my faves.
> 
> But, I love them all!!


thanks, I love flower, glad you like them


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Cameron said:


> Great stuff.  I love the cabin at night !  I hope you keep it up and its a wonderful idea to paint now that you are retired.   I wish i was as creative


I wish I lived there, Heaven! Glad you like that one, it's a favorite of mine.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Your work is so lovely!  I too, didn't start painting or sculpting until age 65.  Guess we are late bloomers!
> I love your work!


I never seem to have the time when I was working. Always doodling on something through the years though. Thanks for liking my work. Do you have any photos of what you do? Love to see it.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I'd say you have a talent and I'm glad you're pursuing it. Love your work. I also took up watercolour after we retired. I enjoy it, too


It's relaxing and gives me enjoyment. Do you have examples of any of your work, love to see it. Thanks for appreciating my talent


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love looking at art work. I especially love the cabin you painted.


I love that one as well. Glad you liked looking


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Love your artwork------Love, Love, Love it!


thanks


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I envy such talent... thanks muchly for sharing..


Your welcome and thanks


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Very nice paintings .. you are so talented!


thanks


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the replies. So glad my art is liked and appreciated.   
I will post more when I finish working on them. Let me know what you think so I know which ones are most liked.


----------

